# General > Photography >  is this natural ??

## mufasa



----------


## Rheghead

Yes I wondered when the hun's head would appear on this forum. :: 

Nice one.

----------


## Kenn

Good capture, never cease to be amazed by the fantastic rock formations in the county.

----------


## thejudd

is that the rock formation near the castle of old wick

----------


## mufasa

afraid it aint caithness its the slochd summit on the a9 inverness shire

----------


## nirofo

> afraid it aint caithness its the slochd summit on the a9 inverness shire


If that's the piece of rock I think it is there used to be a Peregrine nested there many years ago, before the new road went in that is.

_nirofo_.

----------


## Lingland

Thats weird well spotted thanx

----------


## lorr_mun14

known to many as the German Helmet!!  You can actually see the face can't you and the helmet!!  I could never see it, but when I did I see it every time!

----------


## porshiepoo

I just see Homer Simpson or the side view of a Roman head with helmet.

----------

